# 18 May Rapp River "Croka" Murders



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Heard a report that 3 P&S members 
and an accomplice are wanted for 
questioning in the murder of 200 - 300 
thick croka's and assorted other fish 
species...

Here are some mug shots of folks 
who may or may not have been 
involved. 


http://www.photoshow.net/viewshow/RZ2dc4JI


----------



## crappietracker (Mar 31, 2006)

*good show ol' boy*

thanks for the report. looks like ya'll put a hurtin on dem croakahs!


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Excellent pics T!!!*

We'll, except for that ugly looking hat with a star on it!!!


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Nice one! I'm looking forward to bailing some croakers when they make it up this way.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

TunaFish said:


> We'll, except for that ugly looking hat with a star on it!!!


Yeah I hear you on that one. Some folks
just don't have any taste at all...


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Duke of Fluke said:


> Nice one! I'm looking forward to bailing some croakers when they make it up this way.


Yeah, I think the ocean caught croakers 
taste the best.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Talapia said:


> Yeah I hear you on that one. Some folks
> just don't have any taste at all...


LOL, Perty work T.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

It was a strange day. I was not sure if we
would even get out with the weather
situation. Me and my dad met Huntsman
and MANDINGO down in Remlik. H and M
may have taken a few extra laps around
the track to get there. 

We left out of the marina around 6:30 am
and the skies were cloudy and there
were thunderstorms off in the distance.

Hit our first spot and the fish were there
but they were on the small side. 
Capt Jenkins does not mess around, he
will move the boat 100 times to get you
where the fish are. So we picked up 
and moved. Next spot was a better pick
and some nice ones started getting in
the mix. After a few more drops and 
a nice steady pick of fish (for some of us )
the weather got real snotty. First the wind
picked up and then the temp dropped down
like 20 degrees in 5 min. To top it all off
it started to rain also. It was just about
noon and some of us were ready to call it
a day. (we had our fish ) Some members
of the charter (less skilled...I... mean 
less fortunate ) wanted to hang around
an extra few min. Good choice. The Capt
moved one more time and it was a bail job
for the last two hours. Since me and 
Huntsman had already demonstrated our
expertise we decided to chill and let the
other two guys catch a few. Left them 
biting and got back in around 3pm. That is 
the truth and nothing but. Bait was 
bloods and squid with squid picking up 
steam after the weather broke.
Great trip.


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*Killin' Croakas*

TALAPIA IT WAS A GREAT TRIP THANKS FOR TURNING US ON TO CAPTAIN JENKINS. HE IS TOP NOTCH 1ST CLASS ALL THE WAY. HE REALLY KEPT US ON THE FISH. WELL SOME OF US ANYWAY. AS YOU MAY NOT REMEMBER DUE TO CROAKER FATIGUE  YOU AND I HAD MORE FISH BY NOON BUT THAT LAST STOP ALLOWED HUNTSMAN TO CATCH UP :fishing:  . AND THE OLD BOY PUT ON A CLINIC IN THAT LAST HOUR OR SO. IT WAS A PLEASURE FISHING WITH YOU GUYS...EVEN THE COWBOY FAN


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Hey Hey Hey...*

As we can see who the TRUE HATERS are... as they say.. Don't Hate the Playa Hate the Game.. LOL... As Capt J said... wanted to let you fellas get your fill in and your heads blown up .. As Most SkinFlute Fans do on a yearly basis.. to say you were catch'n fish.. I had to lay it down the last hour or a bit to let ya know that we rule...  [email protected]$#@ skinlets all ways trying a brotha and then to have them funky bandwagoneers jump in w/ their 1/2 cents... 

In all a great outing.. the weather wasn't to forgiving but hey it cleared up an we ended the day well. Oh.. my bad.. I ended the day well..  

Hen.. I heard the had a wanted poster out w/ all faces appearing that read.. Murder suspects -- Be cautious they are Armed and Dangerous...   

Thx again for introducing us to Capt J.. I'm sure he'll be seeing us again in the near future.. Well considering we have the correct directions now... Crack'n up...


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

*Great Job...*

Henry and crew. Capt. Bobby does get you on fish.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

fish-on said:


> Henry and crew. Capt. Bobby does get you on fish.


Fred you guys should do great on your
trip. He has been doing even better
on his most recent trips.


----------

